# Irritable Uterus with Twins HELP!



## JynxPhD

Hello Ladies, 

I need your input. Some background: I have had 7 pregnancies, 5 losses and a perfect daughter born at 39+1 almost 4 years ago. We were trying for another child when my husband was diagnosed with cancer a year ago. We banked sperm and decided to go through IVF and not let cancer dictate our lives. Well after a miscarriage the frozen embryo transfer worked and we are now 25 weeks pregnant with fraternal twins! It's been pretty uneventful (for me at least) so far. I see my OB every week and my perinatologist every 2 weeks (have a blood clotting disorder I take Lovenox for). 

Well 2 weeks ago I started having Braxton-Hicks every day throughout the day. My peri said my cervix was closed and call him if I get 2 painful contractions in 20 min. I saw my regular OB 2 days later and he monitored me and said it's irritable uterus from having 2 babies moving around in there. He said he would start me on 17P (progesterone) injections to relax my uterus and steroid shots to help the babies lungs if they are premature. Well 7 days later the home health nurse calls me because she just got the order. I thought it was cancelled or something since I never heard anything in that week. I saw the OB again today and his assistant said it took that long to write up the orders and verify with insurance. Whatever! If it was important it should have been done within 24 hours. I called my perinatologist to get his opinion and he called the OB to discuss it. The peri called me back and said he doesn't think I need the shots yet. Yes I am having B-H but who cares because they aren't changing my cervix (today was closed and 5cm!). He said once my cervix changes then steroid shots and meds to stop contractions should be ordered. My only risk factor for preterm labor right now is the fact that I'm having twins. My OB is angry that they are disagreeing and the decision to do them or not has been left to me. 

Scientifically, I know if my cervix isn't changing then the contractions aren't "real." If I lay down and rest I don't get them anyway. I'm not currently on any type of restrictions. I have read several studies that indicate that 17P is not useful in preventing preterm labor with TWINS (it is with singletons). There haven't been long term studies on the effects of 17P on developing babies either and I have no history of preterm labor. 

So, have any of you taken 17P? Would you in this case? Thanks!


----------



## Laura2919

I dont have much advice on the whole thing but I know about contractions and not thinking they were anything significant. I ended up giving birth to Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks. I was having BH from 20 weeks and I had no clue.. I would push for the injections because they are going to give your children the best chance at survival on the outside. 
Make them give you them, I had them and they were amazing. Neither of my girls needed ventilation at birth!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. I was plagued by BH from 20wks, and hated it. My second child was born at 24wks so I was convinced I wouldn't make it to 30wks with the twins. I did have a cervical stitch placed at 12wks due to incompetent cervix, but this wouldn't have prevented cervical changes due to contractions. 

As it happens I made it to 38wks and had 7Ib and 9Ib twin boys - testament to the fact that these BH contractions don't necessarily mean premature babies.

I was told throughout that twins cause all kinds of different sensations due to the uterus being big ahead of time. I was never officially told to take bed rest, but did anyway because if I moved around too much I felt like the babies were "coming away", and the BH got worse. Maybe you should be resting more hun - I think all twin ladies could benefit from more rest. I literally stayed on the sofa, only getting up to pee and prepare the occasional meal (tough with 2 kids). It was a long and stressful journey, but much better than the alternative of another preemie. Good luck xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I also started having BHs around 20 weeks and continue to have them. Like Izziedripping, I also had a cervical stitch put in place at 16 weeks due to preterm labour with my first. Although all seems well with this pregnancy, just this week Monday my OB ordered that I take my first steroid shot to strengthen babies' lungs. A second dose was administered 24 hours later. My OB told me that although we are aiming for 37 weeks, another round of steroids will be given around 33-34 weeks. I honestly did not object to them because I've done my research and I've only heard good things. In fact, many women have confessed that their twinnies probably wouldn't have survived without the steroid shots.


----------



## greenie

I've also had Braxton Hicks since 20 weeks and told my uterus was probably irritable. I'm getting steroid injections next week I think - it's policy over here in a lot of hospitals. So I think regardless of the Braxton Hicks and whether they are changing your cervix or not, you could try and push for the shots anyway?


----------



## JynxPhD

Thank you ladies. I am getting my first of two steroid shots tomorrow just in case these troublemaking babies are born early. I'm not getting the progesterone shots because I don't think I need them for my grouchy uterus. My husband is not happy that I'm getting the steroids because he doesn't think I need them but he understands my reasons. At least if they come early then I'll know I did the best I could preparing them.


----------

